# Just chosen my pup!



## Jmer64 (Mar 20, 2012)

I went to see a litter at Colne Valley Cockapoos, Essex today and chose a gorgeous black and white bitch, collecting her next weekend!

I have seen some people on here got their dogs from Colne Valley and just wanted to add to the positive feeling I got from them and from Joe. He answered all my extensive questions, let me stay as long as I liked and handle all the pups, meet both parents etc, and was generally super helpful.

Excited but also nervous, it's like waiting for a new baby all over again!

Julia


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

So exciting! Wonder if you'll go mad buying things over the next week!!


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

How exciting for you, have you chosen a name for her yet?

Val


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Well done Julia, so glad you've chosen a puppy. Lolly (Flounder1) comes from the same place and she's a lovely dog.


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Congratulations


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Not long to wait Julia!! Any ideas on names?

We also found Joe extremely helpful and haven't had any problems with Lolly. She's everything we wanted in a dog and more!!!


----------



## kerrieannk (Jan 16, 2012)

that's the same litter as my bertie cant wait to pick him up....mines the apricot pup how are the pups doing i havnt seen them since they were 5 weeks ? x


----------



## Lins61 (Mar 4, 2012)

I get Pickle from Joe next Saturday!!!!!!!! 

Excited? Understatement  xxx


----------



## kerrieannk (Jan 16, 2012)

I can't beloved there is a few of us with puppies from the same litter! I can't wait to pick Bertie up ! I did try to get in contact with joe to go and see the pups this weekend but no answer  have you recently seen the pups last time I saw them tey were five weeks x


----------



## Jmer64 (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi everyone,
Saturday was the first time I had seen them. There are two girls and the rest are boys. Both girls were available, and it was so hard to choose between them, but I decided on the one with a bit more white. I did notice Bertie, apricot with the white patch on his back, and I guess Pickle is one of the B and W boys then? They were outside in a little pen enjoying the sunshine. 
I've bought a crate on ebay (hope it arrives in time!) and am accumulating stuff now though I don't want to go mad. Just a bed and some bowls and a couple of toys I guess?
Has anyone arranged their insurance, seems Joe leaves it to the purchaser to sort. 
The timing is perfect as I'll have 2 weeks at home over the easter hols, then I work one day a week so will arrange a friend to come in in the day and play with her and take her into the garden etc. I have a 4 and 7 year old who are very excited!
I do have a pic with her but don't know how to upload....


----------



## Jmer64 (Mar 20, 2012)

Oh, it seems I DO know how to upload! So there we are!


----------



## kerrieannk (Jan 16, 2012)

aww oh well roll on saturday has joe given you a time to pick up? and have you thought of a name yet?

this week is going to go so slow


----------



## kerrieannk (Jan 16, 2012)

aww your little girl is georgous ....they have grown so much since i saw them and seem to be really fluffy .


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Lovely pup! Looking forward to lots of your own pics soon!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yippy you & your puppy xxx 

Very cute xxx


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

I bet you can't wait to bring her home, what a gorgeous girl she looks. Do you know what your going to call her yet?

Clare and Bertie


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oooo exciting time for you all and great for you all to keep in touch and support each other , great if you could meet up in the future xx


----------



## Lins61 (Mar 4, 2012)

I have a feeling there were two separate litters.. Pickle is a chocolate brown boy with white bits! Mother is Evie and father is Rupert. I think he said he had another litter due the weekend after we'd seen Pickle. I took a while to get hold of him the other day. He does ring back eventually lol.. I think he's a busy man!! I wanted to know which puppy food he was feeding them on - answer being Arden Grange if you need to know 

We are dropping daughter off at a party (she wanted to come with us and wanted to go the party as well lol - typical kid!) but very sensibly agreed it might be better to settle Pickle in before she comes charging back!!! So we are getting to Joe around 11.15 ish


----------



## Lins61 (Mar 4, 2012)

BTW Joe said that Petplan insurance seemed to be the one that most people gave the thumbs up to.. mainly because they have had no problems in them paying out whereas some of the cheaper ones - not so good. xx


----------



## kerrieannk (Jan 16, 2012)

Evie and rupert are Bertie's mum and dad too so same litter there's a few black and choc then Bertie being the odd one out as an apricot! Tell me about it we have rung endlessly just wanting to arrange a time to pick him up ! Are you local to Colchester lovely did wonder what food they had always forgot what to ask when I visited as I was to engroced with the puppies as you do x


----------



## Lins61 (Mar 4, 2012)

No I'm not local lol.. I live in Surrey so it's a two hour journey for us.. what time did you originally go and see Bertie? Joe suggested same time again for us to pick up which was 11 but as we have to drop daughter off first we might be a little later.. he seemed pretty relaxed about that. I remember seeing Bertie.. we had the choice between the two chocolate boys.. was really difficult to make a decision!!! But in the end Pickle looked at me and licked my nose. He also snuffled into my sleeve and both daughter and I lost our hearts at that point! LOL xx


----------



## kerrieannk (Jan 16, 2012)

We saw him at three weeks and then five weeks can't remember time though we're they all quite lively ? And I suspect they've grown since I last saw them as they were only just toddling about x


----------



## Lins61 (Mar 4, 2012)

You are so lucky to be so close! A 4 hour round trip means we could only see Pickle the once at 4 weeks. They all looked fine to me though and Evie was just adorable. Rupert was just going out for a walk so we only had a quick hello to him but what a gorgeous coloured poodle.. never seen a parti poodle before.


----------



## kerrieannk (Jan 16, 2012)

Yeah we live in Colchester so very lucky Evie has such a warm living and lively nature which we really liked and same with rupert very good parents


----------



## Lins61 (Mar 4, 2012)

Well you never know Kerrie-Ann we might just see each other on Saturday lol! Anyway if I don't speak to you before then, good luck with the picking up and it's really lovely to know where one of Pickle's brothers is going xxx


----------

